# Returning to Work after a Stroke



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

It has been 2 years that I didn't post any in LJ. For some reason, I felt that I was consuming a lot of time. I was pre-occupied with my job in the training center. I also went to New York and Toronto for a visit last May. But the one that triggers me to be back is to share my ordeal when I had a stroke last Sept 11, 2015. 9-11 the memorable date.

*The Stroke.*
Last 9-11 of 2015, I thought it was not a serious illness I got. I was in the hospital for checking my high blood pressure which came up to 170/110 2 days ago despite of my maintenance drug for hypertension. I was checked thoroughly with MRI and found out that I got stroke scattered clogged in cluster on my carotid line. It was not severe as there is no aneurysm. But I was on ICU for a day and observed that both my right foot and right hand are becoming numb in short term… hard to walk and move. I stayed for 2 weeks in the hospital and was subject to rehabilitation program. Last January 2016. I started driving my car and continue to make progress.

*The Safety on the woodworking shop*
I thought I will not be allowed to be back with my hobby. The doctors said to take it easy. No powertools first. 
I was fighting hard to regain my strength back. However, it was very slow process. I started with sawing and rip those boards for my coaster projects, planing and other hand labor. Yes one time I fell down with my right foot suddenly not able to sustain me. Safety wise, I remove all dangerous parts specially the protrusion around.

With my projects, since they were already fabricated long time ago, so all I was doing is to sort out. My brain is working back on those designs I have. This is the one that made me back on my memories. The same with what I have done with my work at office.

No one had put the blame on my woodwork as the cause of my stress. The cause for my stroke was then concluded from my work and also the diet. Smoking is the culprit according to most. I am consuming 1 pack per day before and totally NO SMOKING since 9-11 the time I was in the hospital. Also I am no longer taking the hypertension maintenance drug. My blood pressure now is even lower compared from previous. I am also back with my strength both physical and mental. Thanks to God.

So it is good to be back. Have a nice day.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Welcome back!!!! And to the shop, good therapy, down/out there , if in doubt dont!!!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome back Bert and stay well.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome back and take care.


----------



## GeoCol (Sep 15, 2011)

Good to have you back my friend. It will get better. I had a triple bypass and with healthy living, I am still here after 15 years. You will do the same I am sure.


----------



## BurrOak (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome back. The workshop will give you the therapy to get you up and running again.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Welcome back and do take it easy.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Stroke recoveries can take along time. Be patient and focus on your recovery. I can still see subtle differences even after 4 years after my strokes…


----------



## TTF (Sep 13, 2009)

I hope the best for you. Recover well - and yes, thanks to God.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Welcome back and keep moving forward. 
I have nerve damage in my hands and it has made me very aware of safety in the shop. If I'm too tired to give full attention to where my hands are in relation to the blade, I shut the power tools down and tidy, arrange and plan. I won't even go near my chisels.

Getting out to the shop often is going to be good medicine!


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome back, glad you are on the mend.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Bert, Good to hear your on the mend. Take good care of yourself and ease back into the lifestyle you enjoy. Most important…be there for the ones who love you!!!!!!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Woodworking is a good remedy but take it slow!
Welcome back!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome back, Bert.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks to all for the encouragement. Rest assured that I will be very careful in all my undertakings with my hobby and my office work. It will take a long process specially in catching up with LJ, reading post from my e-mail and facebook too.

Bert


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for bringing us up to speed Bert. I am sure that I am not the only one who has been wondering where you have been and if you were OK. It is good to know that you are on the mend and soon enough we will be seeing more of your wonderfully creative pieces. Take your time and keep in touch.
We are all pulling for you.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Hi Paul and Martyn,

My mentors and inspirations. Lucky that I am not being operated after the check up. The doctors recommended to just wait and observe… the first thing they have in mind is to repair the carotid with stints.. So I just pray that I feel better. Hope my next MRI will show a miracle… God Bless.


----------

